# Guess Who's Eating Millet Spray From My Hand?



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Fossil is! It's very exciting. After feeding her millet spray in the cage a few times, she even waits for me at the cage door!
Video Evidence - http://youtu.be/MV-fwsrnIR0


----------



## jscottpaschall (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats! I'm just waiting for the day that I get my untamed adult to this point!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That is so great! Excellent progress!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Good progress!


----------



## Zhaneel (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats! She looks lovely.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

wow look at her go ha ha


----------

